# Long trip to Ambrose, GA...but worth it. (pup pictures)



## bcbz71 (Mar 15, 2009)

See the newest addition to our family - Bailey from Carter Brittany Kennels in Ambrose, GA.   Can't say enough good things about them...wonderful folks who dedicated the better portion of their busy day for us to pick a pup.

Bailey's new home is Panama City, FL!


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 15, 2009)

good looking pup!


----------



## maker4life (Mar 16, 2009)

Pretty little thing .


----------



## Mallory (Mar 16, 2009)

Cute Puppy


----------



## Dockdog (Mar 16, 2009)

Awsome!! Nice pups and good people, what more could you ask for.


----------



## John F Hughes (Mar 16, 2009)

I know Dr Carter, you have the best bred brittany in Ga. and Fl. (bar none)


----------



## bcbz71 (May 10, 2009)

She's growing!


----------



## Jetjockey (May 11, 2009)

Good looking pup.  I love Brits.  Best dogs there is IMO.  I'm losing mine in 2 weeks.  Shes off to Virginia for a month of yard work and then S. Dakota for 3 months of summer camp.  Shes gonna run some Derby Trials on her way back from camp in the fall.  I hope she turns into an amazing pup.   I can't wait to get her back, but I'm gonna miss her while shes gone. 

I love the last pict.  Ive never seen a brit that didn't love water.  She has great coloring and a pretty face.


----------



## bcbz71 (Aug 8, 2009)

Bad news update...seems Bailey has a congenital heart condition.  Her heart has a Type 5 murmur that was discovered when we were getting her spayed this week.   Her estimated lifespan is 2-5 years (she is 7 months old now).....sad times around our household this weekend.

She has no idea that her heart is working overtime...you wouldn't know she has a problem to be around her.


----------



## Hut2 (Aug 8, 2009)

That's a real shame ,& I hate that for her and your family. Maybe they'll be wrong , the lord works miracles everyday.


----------



## maker4life (Aug 8, 2009)

Hate to hear that but you never know she may pull right on through .


----------



## nhancedsvt (Aug 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. I hope the time yall have with her is great!


----------



## Jetjockey (Aug 9, 2009)

My pup had a slight murmur after about 6 months.  The vet guessed it to be about level 1 or 2.  She grew out of it though.  So, there may still be hope.  I know they can do a lot for dogs with a murmur these days.  We still call our pup "our little murmur".   Dogs can somtimes suprise you!  No matter what, the good ones never live long enough!


----------



## Rolan_Kraps (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow, they grow up so fast.


----------



## bjtillman (Aug 13, 2009)

I had a vet tell me basically the same thing about a foxhound one time.  Said it would be worthless for running fox.  He lived to be 8 or 9 and was running fox for 4 - 5 hour races when he died.  I have got to where I don't pay them much attention and do my on doctoring as much as I can.  I hope you have many years of enjoyment  out of her.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Aug 14, 2009)

*Rabbit Tracks Everywhere`````````````````````````````````>*

I owned a Beagle Hound,  by the name of  Grand Field Champion Honey Springs Radar, a number of years ago, had a Heart Mummer, but lives to be 8.5 years old and I ran him just about every day, he was tough!!

He produces many fine rabbit dogs for me over the years, and his Blood flows to this day in my Kennels.

Keep Looking Up!
Daddy Rabbit~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~```>>


----------



## John F Hughes (Aug 14, 2009)

Have you call Dr. Carter about this????????????????????????????????????????????????????


 He will make the pup GOOD !!!!


----------



## bcbz71 (Oct 20, 2009)

Dr Carter was very gracious and refunded our money which was already ate up in vet bills.  The only "cure" is open-heart surgery to the tune of $5K or more.   I just don't see that happening!

Anyways, Bailey is doing great.   Doc said to let her go at her own pace....and man is her pace quick.  We mountain bike with her and she chases the 4wheeler around the lease.  She never gets tired except on the drive home!!


----------



## bassfishga (Oct 21, 2009)

Great looking pup, sounds like she ended up with the right people to take good care of her here on earth. Enjoy your time with her, it looks like you are. Sounds like she came from a good breeder as well. Good to see she has no idea that her heart is working overtime and is doing great.


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 21, 2009)

Man Im glad Im not in your shoes.  My wife would mortgage the house for our dogs, and I can't say that I would stop her.    I know how you feel though.  Our pup had a slight murmur when she was young.  It broke our hearts when we found out.  Luckily she grew out of it.   Have fun with her while you have her.  Shes a beautiful Brit...


----------



## bcbz71 (Nov 16, 2009)

Well JetJockey, appears I was wrong.   Bailey is a the University of Florida (Gainesville) getting ready for surgery tomorrow.  

It is a non-invasive (via an artery in her leg) procedure to put a catheter in a valve that should have sealed itself shut upon birth.    My g/f took her there to see if we would qualify for a research program and pro-bono surgery.  Turns out that her defect is not as diagnosed earlier (therefore not eligible for the research), but correctable with a catheter.

Without surgery, she has about a year to live.  With surgery, she should live a full, normal life.   Kinda scary to put her through this, but you gotta trust the smart folks with the white jackets, I guess?  

Here she is pointing butterflies on the lease:


----------



## coltday (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow, I hope everything works out perfect and Bailey lives a long wonderful life! I will keep up with your posts and keep ya'll and Bailey in my prayers. Dr. Carter is a very nice guy. He keeps my pitbull in my avatar in awesome health! He also did a very good job on his ears!


----------



## lab (Nov 17, 2009)

good luck


----------



## bobman (Nov 17, 2009)

Dogs are tough and young dogs usaully heal well so I hope you get a great result. She is a beautiful dog.

Always get a second opinion is the lesson I take away from this thread.


----------



## Lee (Nov 17, 2009)

Best wishes for the dog!


----------



## bcbz71 (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words and I have good news to share!  



Surgery went fine and Bailey is in recovery wrapped in an electric blanket at UoF.   According to the doc, the murmur is gone.   We pick her up tomorrow.

She has to be limited in movemet for a week...how do you do that with a Britt???


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 18, 2009)

You don't...   Im really glad things are working out.  I got to meet Dr. Carter two weeks ago at the Dixieland Brittany Championship.  I got to watch one of his gun dogs run.  He has some real nice dogs.  Let us know how Bailey pulls through.  Hopefully she gets to live a long and healthy life.  I know you will have a blast with her....

jet


----------



## bcbz71 (Nov 18, 2009)

Bailey is home safe and sound after 8hrs traveling to Gainesville and back.    (Man do I hate long trips in the car, but I got to pick up a Redhawk 44Mag w/Leupold in Tallahassee on the way back!)

The murmur is gone and vet said her heart is already reducing in size...which is a good thing.  She got the surgery too late (10 mo.) for it to go down completely to normal, but she should see a significant reduction in her heart size over the next few weeks.  

For those that like to learn medical/vet stuff, she had Patent Ductus Arteriosus (PDA):

The ductus arteriosus is a blood vessel that connects the two main arteries of the body -- the aorta and the pulmonary artery. This blood vessel is normal in the fetus, but at birth, the vessel should close. When the ductus arteriosus is persistently open (patent) after birth, extra blood can flow into the blood vessels of the lungs. The resulting condition poses a serious health problem to your pet.


Here is a great explanation:
http://www.bobmckee.com/Client Info/Cardiac/PDA.html


----------



## Jim P (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm glad your baby is going to be alright.


----------



## Lee (Nov 19, 2009)

Good stuff!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 20, 2009)

*Glad to hear*

Glad to hear!  My Britt is almost 10 months and keeping her still after getting her spayed was a challenge.  Anytime out of the house was on a leash and she spent a lot of time in her kennel that week.  The first couple days seemed the easiest as she still didnt look 100 percent but after that it became tougher and tougher...  Good luck and beautiful dog!!


----------



## satman32935 (Jan 2, 2010)

bcbz71 said:


> Well JetJockey, appears I was wrong.   Bailey is a the University of Florida (Gainesville) getting ready for surgery tomorrow.
> 
> It is a non-invasive (via an artery in her leg) procedure to put a catheter in a valve that should have sealed itself shut upon birth.    My g/f took her there to see if we would qualify for a research program and pro-bono surgery.  Turns out that her defect is not as diagnosed earlier (therefore not eligible for the research), but correctable with a catheter.
> 
> ...



what gun do ya use to hunt them butterflys?


----------

